# Problem with bringing eth0 up.

## set_

I have been for the past week trying to get eth0 to work. this is my first install of gentoo and im fairly new to linux. Anyway i'm using kernel 2.4(just thought since this is a box with sshd and no interface). At bootup eth0 fails initiaite, when trying to manually initiate it or typing ifconfig eth0, the device does not seem to exist. When i use lspci the NIC shows up. Btw this is a realtek 8139too. I have checked the configs, tried to make the net config static ip config and not dhcp. Also I have tried enabling realtek 8139too support as a module(did not work) and with integrated support in the kernel(still does not work). Any ideas?

----------

## massctrl

Can you post the output of :

```
dmesg
```

Maybe there is something interesting there.

Greets,

----------

## josh_Borke

have you tried making sure that it was loaded as a module?

```
lsmod
```

if not, try 

```
modprobe 8139too
```

HTH

----------

## hecatomb

Please post the output of lspci | grep Ethernet to see if you are using the correct kernel module.

What is in your dmesg? If compiled into the kernel: dmesg | grep eth. Compiled as module: modprobe 8139too; dmesg | tail.

Please post the error messages you see on bootup too.

----------

## mekon

Hi! Everybody. I'm quite new to the CLI, but its a good learning curve. Have also got problems with no NIC detected, and no CDROM (even worse). Gentoo is up and running (run level 3) X is emerged and even though config could'nt find the file to save it, it starts with its Hi-Tech GUI.lol. Could'nt emerge KDE caus it could'nt get on the net and could'nt use portage from the CDROM caus it coul'nt find that either. Its like Gentoo has got it in for me. This is the 10th install. Did a stage 3, with Genkernel (default kernel 2.4.26-gentoo-r6). I'm having to boot it with my Slackware 10 floppy caus even though I set LiLo up its done a runner. Booting it it says. kernel compiled without DEVFS support. Moving on, Hotplug PCI is ok and the NIC (Realtek 8139) is on a PCI card, then, bringing up eth0. No-Go on that. No such device. Error: "netmount" was not started. Then. Starting local "ok". Tried modprobe, but it said, can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.26/modules.dep. No such file. Any ideas folks? And regarding the missing CDROM drive, should I have made a directory and mounted it when I mounted the hard drives way back at the beginning of the install? Mekon.

----------

## Lajasha

 *mekon wrote:*   

> Hi! Everybody. I'm quite new to the CLI, but its a good learning curve. Have also got problems with no NIC detected, and no CDROM (even worse). Gentoo is up and running (run level 3) X is emerged and even though config could'nt find the file to save it, it starts with its Hi-Tech GUI.lol. Could'nt emerge KDE caus it could'nt get on the net and could'nt use portage from the CDROM caus it coul'nt find that either. Its like Gentoo has got it in for me. This is the 10th install. Did a stage 3, with Genkernel (default kernel 2.4.26-gentoo-r6). I'm having to boot it with my Slackware 10 floppy caus even though I set LiLo up its done a runner. Booting it it says. kernel compiled without DEVFS support. Moving on, Hotplug PCI is ok and the NIC (Realtek 8139) is on a PCI card, then, bringing up eth0. No-Go on that. No such device. Error: "netmount" was not started. Then. Starting local "ok". Tried modprobe, but it said, can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.26/modules.dep. No such file. Any ideas folks? And regarding the missing CDROM drive, should I have made a directory and mounted it when I mounted the hard drives way back at the beginning of the install? Mekon.

 

Wow, sounds like you have missed a few things during setup. The DEVFS is a kernel option that you will need to have to boot. Did you setup your nic as a module when you configured your kernel? Also did you do the kernel build correctly?

```
make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

Sounds like you may have foobar'd a few of these steps.

As far as the cd-rom what happens if you try to mount it?

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## mekon

Thanks maletek, I think I've really screwed it up. I tried to mkdir for the cdrom after there was a problem with it and mount it but get, /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is not a block device. with the kernel I went for Genkernel as an easy option, and it said it would check for all hardware, and presumed it would pick up the Realtek 8139 NIC. Obviously it did'nt. Is there any workaround ,or might it be better to reinstall, (yet again) and compiling the kernel manually, making sure to install the NIC module. If I do reinstall the OS, should I make a directory for the CDROM at the same time as mkdir and mounting the hard drive partitions? Strange but when I was installing the OS I had network caus it DLd security updates, and later on in the install, I forget where now, but it connected to the net to get a couple of DLs. But I'm not sure whether this was before or after I chrooted. Mekon.

----------

## Lajasha

You really should not have to make the cdrom mount point as it would be there if needed.

That is really crazy that you used genkernel and are having all these issues, I thought genkernel made it easier but, I'm not one to talk as I never used it.

----------

## mekon

I'm goin for another install maletek. I'll let you know how it goes, but I think I'll leave it until tomorrow. And if I was Ozzy I would'nt buy another quad bike.Mekon

----------

## set_

Ok took me a while but here is my dmesg: WARNING THIS IS LONG.

DMESG

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Linux version 2.4.25-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 SMP Sun Oct 17 18:25:37 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000003bf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003bf0000 - 0000000003bf8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003bf8000 - 0000000003c00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffef0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

59MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 15344

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 11248 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI disabled because your bios is from 99                         and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 467.725 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 933.88 BogoMIPS

Memory: 57528k/61376k available (1639k kernel code, 3460k reserved, 335k data, 116k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel Celeron (Mendocino) stepping 05

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 365.67 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 467.6937 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 66.8132 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 668132, slice: 334066

CPU0<T0:668128,T1:334048,D:14,S:334066,C:668132>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS5595 [1039/0008] at 00:01.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 24M

agpgart: Detected SiS 620 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xe8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.7.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xe8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.1 20020211 on minor 2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLlct10 10, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Compaq CRD-8322B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/418KiB Cache, CHS=1216/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

es1371: version v0.32 time 18:32:39 Oct 17 2004

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 4096)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

EXT2-fs warning (device ide0(3,3)): ext2_read_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 116k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

-----------------------------------------------------------

here is my lspci

------------------------------------------------------------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 620 Host (rev 02)

00:00.1 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge) (rev b1)

00:01.1 Class ff00: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] ACPI

00:01.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 11)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 530/620 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 2a)

-----------------------------------------------------

Thanks for your help guys :O i have tried everything(to my knowledge  :Wink:  )

----------

## gnuageux

 *Quote:*   

> That is really crazy that you used genkernel and are having all these issues, I thought genkernel made it easier but, I'm not one to talk as I never used it.

 

Genkernel should basically give you the same support that the livecd does, but with the newer kernel sources youd have to genkernel -all (I think) in order for it to compile /all/ the modules. That and the realtek card support is shite. I messed around with a realtek card in a box at home forever, I finally disabled the onboard realtek, through in another card and called it a day

----------

## hecatomb

There is no output like

```
eth0: .........
```

Is the driver build into the kernel? If build as module try modprobe 8139too; dmesg | tail

Or `8139too' is not the correct driver.

 *drivers/net/8139cp.c wrote:*   

> /* 8139cp.c: A Linux PCI Ethernet driver for the RealTek 8139C+ chips. */
> 
> ...

 

Build both as modules, try to load them and look into the output of dmesg to find out which driver is the correct one.

 *drivers/net/Kconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

lspci -v gives you more detailed information about the hardware!

----------

## mekon

gnuageux. thanks for the comments. i did a Genkernel -all, even though it took a while. And the Realtek 8139 was working ok. Its fine with FC1; FC2; MDK10.0, Debian 3.0; Slackware 10.0 on the same machine. I think when I went for the portage stuff it DLd a lot of security updates before getting the portage stuff off the CDROM, and later in the install, (I forget where now) It DLd another couple of files off the Net. And I'm not sure now if it was after I'd chrooted or before. I set up LiLo but it didnt put it in the MBR for some reason, and I've still got the GRUB bootloader there, booting FC2, so I boot Gentoo from the Slackware boot floppy. Could this be the reason why I'm being told that the kernel was compiled without DEVFS support and why the NIC and the CDROM are not being picked up. I'm not gonna give up on it. The one thing when booting from the Slackware floppy is that I cant direct it to the /boot partition for Gentoo, it says it cant find initrd, so I have to direct it the / partition. Any comments on that bit would be usefull. Mekon.

----------

## josh_Borke

if you can still boot into the FC2 linux, and you don't have a custom kernel with the ethernet driver built in, i would make sure you have the right module selected for gentoo

what was the result of

```

modprobe 8139too; dmesg | tail

```

?

----------

## set_

In regards to my dmesg. For some reason at bootup the eth0: failed to initlaise etc is shown but in my dmesg there is no such thing. only upto a certain point  :Surprised:  Also i enabled both c+ and 8139 kernel support(not as modules) i have tried as modules but a failure was still there. So i just returned to normal kernel support(Yes i checked my configs they are ok).

----------

## hecatomb

After boot you should have something like `ethX: ......' in your dmesg output!

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

Please post the output!

----------

## mekon

Hi Everbody! josh_Borke. Modprobe would'nt work. Said it could'nt find the directory. But. I think I may have found the problem. I was booting from my Slackware 10.0 floppy into Gentoo, and it refused to boot into /boot for Gentoo, so I had to boot into / for Gentoo, and had all the probs with it telling me the kernel had'nt been compiled with DEVFS, etc, and no networking. I've had a go at Grub.conf in FC2 on the same drive. It would'nt add Gentoo to the menu, but I have put Webmin on FC2 and configured Grub in that. (Webmins a really good bit of kit). Amazingly Gentoo is now on the Grub menu and booting Gentoo from /boot for Gentoo. No probs with the DEVFS stuff and even though it said it could'nt find 8139cp, I pinged gentoo and got a reply. So went for kde emerge and have been downloading and installing 9 of 80 files for KDE since 4pm this afternoon. Its now 7.15pm. I'll keep ya'all updated, and still dont know if I've got access to the CDROM drive. I did'nt want to push my luck on that one as the network was up. Mekon

----------

## Gentoo_Turtle

hey all.

im trying to get my realtek 8139 card to work, and i've already tried modprobe 8139too and insmod 8139too.  Both give me errors, and when tailing it with dmesg (modprobe 8139too; dmesg | tail), i get this:

```

me / # modprobe 8139too; dmesg | tail

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: insmod 8139too failed

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

cs: cb_alloc(bus 1): vendor 0x10ec, device 0x8139

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

8139too: : region #1 not an MMIO resource, aborting

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

8139too: : region #1 not an MMIO resource, aborting

```

any ideas?

thanks in advance.

-gentooturtle

----------

## hecatomb

Have a look in your BIOS setup and set `Plug & Play OS' to NO!

Please report if this works. Just googled so I'm not sure if this really solves the problem.

----------

## mekon

Hi. Folks! Still "Big trouble in Little Gentoo" But since I've got the Grub bootloader for FC2 configured. I can boot Gentoo up properly. Network is up. CDROM mounts and unmounts ok. Got access to Gentoo through FISH on another machine. But No X since I emerged kde. It took 30Hours + to DL the KDE stuff on dial up, (4.5K/sec) and emerge it. Is that some sort of record. The X log basically ends up saying. 

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices

Then ends up.

X10: fatal 10 error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining

"It just gets worse and worse"

Never mind. Thanks for the help with the NIC prob. I'm moving the X problem back to the other thread "How do I install X" Wed Oct 13. And thats in "Desktop Environments" Thanks again . Mekon.

----------

## Gentoo_Turtle

hey hecatomb, thanks for replying.

my dell latitude cp (233mhz) doesn't have a "enter BIOS message" during startup, so I don't know how to get into it.  But, there is a "setup" button on Fn Key + F1 Key, but there isn't a "plug and play OS" setting.

darn.

so, i tried compiling the rtl8139 driver from source, 

directions here: http://www.scyld.com/rtl8139.html

and here: http://www.scyld.com/driver_updates.html

and, i always get a whole bunch of error message during gcc, a lot of them don't seem fatal, as it keeps going, but the last message before gcc fails, is

```
rtl8139.c: At top level:

rtl8139.c:1689: storage size of 'realtek_ops' isn't known

```

guess getting this cheaper PCMCIA network card wasn't too good of an idea   :Sad: 

help.   :Shocked: 

-gentooturtle

----------

## hecatomb

Here I found some hints on entering your BIOS [1].

If you can't find the option in your BIOS (may be it doesn't have this option) you can try the kernel option mentioned in dmesg: pci=biosirq.

Append this option to your bootloader config file or add it when booting.

I thinks it's worth to give knoppix [2] a try. Boot it and have a look if your card is working (dmesg ...)

[1] http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/kb/en/document?DN=TT1035156#Section6

[2] http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/

----------

